# UK Baby Clubs, Coupons and FREEBIES!



## kittycat18

I just wanted to create a thread to tell all you wonderful mummies to be about fantastic savings from Baby Clubs :thumbup: Here are a list of some clubs to join and why;

-*Boots Parenting Club*: You get a free changing bag with a waterproof interior and thermal bottle pockets worth £39.99 when you join and buy a packet of Pampers new baby nappies (£3.75 a packet). You also get a coupon for Avent Hospital Essentials (a box of 4 small bottles. Body cream for stretch marks, leg and foot revival cream, body oil and shower gel) worth £15.33 when you spend £5 or more on Avent Products (they stock fantastic anti-colic bottles for £10.50 for a pack of 2). You also receive money off coupons for heart-burn relief medication, shampoo (Aussie included), cream for stretch marks, money off Pampers nappies etc. You get magazines and more coupons in the post all the time https://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/Parenting-Club/Join-the-Parenting-Club/?cm_re=c1020_image1-_-information-_-join_parenting_club&cm_sp=cat_mandb-_-c1020-_-c1020_image1

-*ASDA Parenting Club*: You get a free Huggies Starter Box worth £5 containing a pack of size 1 Huggies nappies, a pack of wipes, a white newborn hat and Huggies coupons which can be used in any store. You get leaflets in the post to let you know when the ASDA Baby Event is and when they have baby deals on in-store https://babyclub.asda.com/register

-*Tesco Baby and Toddler Club*: You receive a mother and child parking permit to park nearer to the store. You also receive magazines for each stage of your pregnancy and fantastic £5 off the Johnsons starter pack retailing at £9.94 (contains a pack of wipes, a pack of cotton pads, a bottle of baby oil, a bottle of top-to-toe bath, a baby massage guide, Johnsons vouchers which can be used in any store, a changing matt and this is all contained in a great carrier bag which could be used to hold changing essentials in your Hospital bag or your Changing bag when baby is born), money off wipes (£1 off the boxes of wipes), money off the 500ml bottle of Johnsons top-to-toe bath (£1.50 off), money off Pampers (£1.50 off nappies), money off Huggies (£1.50 off nappies) and much more https://www.tesco.com/babyclub/join_now/benefits.page?

-*Sainsburies Little Ones Club*: You get a free mum and baby bundle worth £9.99 when you buy any pack of Huggies nappies. It contains a Foldable changing mat, Sample pack of Huggies Size 2 nappies, Sample pack of Huggies Little Swimmers, Travel pack of Huggies Pure Wipes, Pair of TU baby booties, a 110ml bottle of Comfort Pure Concentrate Fabric Conditioner, a 50ml bottle Carex Antibacterial Hand Gel, a 75ml can of Foamburst Shower Gel, a Sachet of Persil Small and Mighty Non-Bio Concentrated Liquid Detergent, a packet of Kleenex Balsam Tissues. You also receive magazines tailored to each stage of your pregnancy and lots more money off coupons for things like nappies, wipes, sanitary pads, breast pads, shampoo etc https://www3.sainsburys.co.uk/littleones/join-now

-*Cow and Gate Baby Club*: You receive a free cow soft toy, money off coupons, a cute wee pregnancy diary, information on nutritional and then when your baby is born you will receive free samples of formula and then when your baby is 4 months old you will receive free samples of porridges, baby rice etc. https://www.cowandgate.co.uk/register?tr=loh

-*HIPP Baby Club*: You will receive a babys first year calendar which includes stickers for the months, first smile, first laugh, first solid food etc and then you stick them on the calendar yourself tailored to your own baby, a nursery thermometer, an orange elephant comforter for your newborn, money off coupons, information on nutritional and then when your baby is born you get more money off coupons for formula milk and then when they are 4 months old you receive a free weaning pack including a wee spoon, samples of HIPP baby food etc https://www.hipp.co.uk/join

-*Aptamil Baby Club*: You will receive a polar bear soft toy, money off coupons, information on diets and nutrition https://www.aptamil.co.uk/register

-*Mothercare Baby and Me Club*: You receive a mothercare catalogue, a baby plan list, information on your baby, information on mothercare events and lots of money off coupons https://www.mothercarebabyandmeclub.com/SignUp

-*Emmas Diary*: Information and e-mail updates on your pregnancy, a change to enter great competitions and £100 off in Argos which can be used on Nursery Furniture such as kids wardrobes, cots and changing units, Fisher Price products, Tommee Tippee products, high chairs, Avent products and much much more https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/register?&gclid=CKDC2fnBsKgCFUEb4Qod1n7nHg

-*Toysrus/Babiesrus Mother and Baby Club*: You will receive the latest catalogue for the store, mailings with lots of baby information for each stage of your pregnancy and then their development when they are born and lots of money off coupons https://www.toysrus.co.uk/motherBabyClub.jsf

-*Free Sample of Multi-Mam Breastfeeding Nipple Cream* https://www.multi-mam.co.uk/request-a-sample.html

-*Free £5 Mamas & Papas Gift Voucher* https://secure1.mamasandpapas.com/promotion/pushchair-trader/?cm_mmc=Email-_-3RDPARTY-_-pushchairtrader_160312-_-CatRequest

-*Free Sample of Mum Mum Organic Baby Rice Biscuits*https://zh953.infusionsoft.com/app/form/bmm-samples-mumsnets-start-web-form

-*Metanium Baby Club*. Information on your baby, information about nappy rash and how to effectively soothe it and a free Busy Week Chart to put on your fridge https://www.metanium.co.uk/babyclub.aspx

-*Free Sample of Zinco Spray* https://www.zincospray.co.uk/form.asp

-*Free Bebivita Info Pack*. Contains a weaning spoon, information and money off coupons https://www.bebivita.co.uk/register.html

-*A Free 'Safe Sleep' Booklet* https://www.gro.co.uk/request-a-catalogue-and-guide.html

-*A Free Sample of SilDerm Stretch mark cream or oil* https://www.silderm.com/Free_Sample.aspx

-*2 Free Pregnancy Tests (always handy for the future)* https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests

-*A Free Holiday Book To Keep Kids Entertained* https://www.halosnhorns.co.uk/iqs/sid.0720195012605241001800/holiday_fun_book.html

There is lots of other clubs which don't really have perks to joining them or not worth listing above but there is a *Pampers Baby Club* and you receive £4s worth of coupons and a *Tommee Tippee Baby Club* where you receive 20% off on-line on your first purchase :flower:

If you are going to use Cloth Nappies then join some of the Pre-Loved groups on Facebook as nappies are kept in immaculate condition and it will save you quite a bit of money. Always keep your options open because my LO's sensitive skin reacted very badly to Pampers Active Fit nappies. A lot of the skin on her vulva and bum cheeks actually peeled off so please be aware of what are in your disposable nappies :flow: https://www.livestrong.com/article/111348-chemicals-disposable-diapers/

If anyone is interested in using Cloth Nappies, send me a wee message as I am here to answer any questions and I have links to lots of money saving WAHM's! :hugs2:


----------



## Leanne11

;) Thanks for all of that! Lol i just sat here for the last 45 mins signing up to them all ! x


----------



## kittycat18

Bump for new UK ladies :flower:


----------



## lilashwee

im signed up to all of them already lol but also in the babies r us catolouge there are cupons for money off prams etc x


----------



## xSarahM

Wow! Thanks for all that information. You're so organised its unreal. You really are Supermum!


----------



## _laura

Oh and Philips Avent sends you a small bottle when you sign up for them.


----------



## Alexia

Thanks for this, it's very helpful!


----------



## Mummy2BeShamz

what do you have to do or buy for all the *tesco* stuff?

:) x


----------



## _laura

Mummy2BeShamz said:


> what do you have to do or buy for all the *tesco* stuff?
> 
> :) x

Just sign up on the website! You need a clubcard. But that's free :)


----------



## Mummy2BeShamz

oh cool, wow thats good..
how do you get the stuff?

xx


----------



## Bexxx

Mummy2BeShamz said:


> oh cool, wow thats good..
> how do you get the stuff?
> 
> xx

They send you a magazine with a whole load of coupons to use in-store :flower:


----------



## Mummy2BeShamz

thankyouuu xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

You're a star, I've registered with cow and gate and the rest of those, never thought of tesco and boots etc. Thankyou!


----------



## kittycat18

The money you can save with the coupons are absolutely amazing... I have saved so much money! :happydance:


----------



## _laura

My mum and OH's mum also registered for all of it so they have things at their houses!


----------



## lilashwee

i got my things through from tesco and i dint have a clubcard im waiting for it to arrive at some point but im not sure when it will .x


----------



## Shansam

Thats very helpfull
Thanks :)


----------



## Housecat

Awesome, thank you! There were some I'd missed!


----------



## kittycat18

Bumped for new mummies :)


----------



## trinaestella

ohmygod :o chloe i've only just seen this! HOW HAVE I ONLY JUST SEEN THIS??!!! dsedkfrdskfgnejsrgske


----------



## kittycat18

Because it's an old thread from when I was pregnant so I just bumped it there now for all the new girls around the Teenage Pregnancy forum that may need this information :flower:


----------



## trinaestella

Thanks baby girl <3 :kiss:


----------



## Kaisma

Thanks Chloe! I was looking for baby clubs on the other day and got frustrated with em so this list is very helpful! :flower:


----------



## daydreamerx

amaaaazing <3


----------



## jemmie1994

Wow thanks just joined most of them :)


----------



## kittycat18

Bump for new ladies :flow:


----------



## kittycat18

Bump for 2012 mamas :hugs:


----------



## fl00b

aw thanks, this has helped a lot!


----------



## Terrapinface

Thank you so much! Just spent a while signing up to all the ones I hadn't already signed up to. Thank youuu xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

Fab x


----------



## Mummy1995

Wow thanks so much for this! :) :flow: x


----------



## lola_90

Also join

Mothercare baby club, you can sign up instore and they give you a booklet full of vouchers for money off cot bedding, pushchairs, moses basket, toiletries, clothers, car seats etc!

:flower:


----------



## kittycat18

lola_90 said:


> Also join
> 
> Mothercare baby club, you can sign up instore and they give you a booklet full of vouchers for money off cot bedding, pushchairs, moses basket, toiletries, clothers, car seats etc!
> 
> :flower:

It's on the first page hun :flow:


----------



## katiefx

Thanks so much for this, you're a star! :flower:


----------



## rachelmc10

Thankyou so much, amazing!!

xox


----------



## kittycat18

Updated.


----------



## elle4

Thank you! So much easier when they are all listed in one place :)


----------

